# 2nd. Gen UI Clone



## IRISH (Feb 11, 2009)

what you think? this is a ultimate indica clone of a clone. also , my first water project. has had thier ups and downs. shes doing fine now. i dont know her age. i guess i started flowering this one around a week and a half ago.

little short, squatty bush now. 

what do you think?...bb...


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice and thick, certainly not stretching for light.

I think I want her to be my valentine.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks to be a nice one BB. Shes LSTed huh? got to love it.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 11, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> Looks to be a nice one BB. Shes LSTed huh? got to love it.


 
> no lst kalikisu. straight up 'au natur'el'...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 15, 2009)

chugging along...

did a rez change today. it's eating all i give it fast. 5.5, & 750...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 15, 2009)

pics...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good *banjobuzz*:aok:

One of our fellow members and also a Michigander pass this helpful tidbit along. Instead of using tape to cover the white bucket lid, your local Tractor Supply Store sells Black  bucket lids. The lids are just a little bit more than wally worlds white ones. They also sell black buckets that are cheaper than wally world..... Good luck on your grow


----------



## IRISH (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for that duck. i'll be heading over to tractor supply then. never noticed. i'm in there alot. i get my 7 in ones there for my dogs. 

wonder if they come with a pic of a john deere tractor.:hubba:   ...bb...


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 16, 2009)

i love clones.. i've been growin AI for about 15 months each one a clone from the last. i've decided to stop growin it after this one for a while.. the quality is great but the yeilds are just to low imo. good luck with the UI


----------



## IRISH (Feb 16, 2009)

heard that slowmo. i'll be doing the same. thanks for dropping in my shed. here you go try this...bb...

:48: ...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 17, 2009)

wanna see my bush?:hubba:   ... 

UI @ 18 days flower...bb...


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 17, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> wanna see my bush?:hubba:   ...
> 
> UI @ 18 days flower...bb...



Definitely a prolific bush you have there, BB!  I'm watching these DWC grows w/ great interest!  Next time you post, can you update us on your nute usage?

Keep it up.. I may have to do DWC before I was a-plannin' to! :hubba:

M-M


----------



## IRISH (Feb 20, 2009)

UI Clone @ 3 weeks flower...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2009)

LUI Clone @ 3weeks, 5 days. 

PH-5.5 <> PPM's-900.

Flora Nova nutes from GH.

bumping her up to 1100-1200 today. she looks hungry. ...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 26, 2009)

3rd and final try. 

tied back the side branches today so's to get some lighting to her center.
ppms 1100.

got some new stuff sprouted in rockwool cubes under the cfls'. can't wait to get 'em under my new 250mh.

hoping for an O or more off this LUI clone. she's starting to fill in a bit now. loving the dwc.

'ol lady has decided to join in with a soil grow.  . and as my hillbilly friend godspeedsukah would say ; peanut butter and jelly time, peanut butter and jelly time.   ...bb...


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 26, 2009)

What does that girl eat...pets? Naw that is a great bush man. How long does she flower?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 27, 2009)

So no more sudden death genetics?


----------



## IRISH (Feb 27, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> What does that girl eat...pets? Naw that is a great bush man. How long does she flower?


 
8-9 weeks flower. thanks for stopping in...bb...


----------



## occg.hydro (Feb 28, 2009)

dude, those look great! I hope my runt works out anywhere close to that well in DWC!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice job  *Banjo*..heres some GREEN MOJO  to get them finished with no worries  and  I dont like to do any stress to the Ladies after the stretch  useually 2-3 week.Tell wife Im rootin 4 her soil grow:lama:take care and be safe.:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 3, 2009)

LUI 4 weeks, 5 days.

bumping it up to 1250-1300 today. added 1.5 gallons of water each day over past week.

tied the side branches down a bit to get more light push to the center. did that last week. she liked it.

i wont be getting a couple of these in the room shes in. been procrastinating on hooking up the new room. got no choice now. i have 6 babies that will be need'in to go in buckets in next week or so. hoping for a 50/50 ratio on those. .

really lov'in the buckets. ...bb...


                                           :48:


----------



## TentFarmer (Mar 3, 2009)

Shes looking nice.  Is she single?  Can I get her number?


----------



## city (Mar 4, 2009)

looking great


----------



## IRISH (Mar 4, 2009)

thank farmer. ( sorry bro, she's spoken for ):hubba:  ...

thanks for stopping in city. y'all come back now ya hear.  ...bb...


----------



## TentFarmer (Mar 4, 2009)

She have a sister?  Cousin? .... Mama? 

Thats what I'm after, a MILF - Mother I'd Like to Farm


----------



## IRISH (Mar 5, 2009)

lets call her 5 weeks  . 

gave her a 36hour flush, then buisness as usual. ph is swinging right now, but that just happens after a flush for the first day or so. (ie...rez change, balance ph @ 5.5, check it in 6 hours, and it is 6.2 - take it back to 5.5, in 6 more hours it's 5.9. balance it 1 last time, and it's usually good to go.  ).

lowered the ppms to 900. 1200 was too high, hence the flush. i believe she loved it. what do you think? check out size of buds from 2 days ago pic up there.:hubba:   ...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 7, 2009)

:bump: ... bb ...


----------



## SMOK3R (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking awesome


----------



## IRISH (Mar 8, 2009)

at 5.5 weeks, the trichs are now visible to the eye. they are 80/20 cloudy/clear. strange. only 3-4 days ago, they were not visible to the eye. 

also, there does'nt appear to be, 'as many as there should be', at this point of progression. hmmm.

hoping to see an explosion of trichs in next week, or so...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 8, 2009)

can't forget some bud porn   ...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 8, 2009)

and more, cause i know how well you like your bud porn...bb...  ...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

*:holysheep: banjo she is one beautiful women :heart:,,,
just subscribed want to see this beauty finnish :watchplant:,,,excellent :cool2:
:48:
*


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW BB.... you say in the title that this girl is UI?  She looks a LOT like that bagseed girl I grew a few times.....  Nice bushy plant, not really big colas, but bud sites EVERYWHERE!!!...  was a pain to harvest but the final product was pretty nice.:hubba: 

She is looking pretty good there man, Keep it up.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 9, 2009)

why, thank ya pretty lady.:hubba:   ... have a wonderful day...bb... edit> (ukgirl)

edit> thanks CG. this is what i ended up with from 10 plants. 1 girl. and she has been cloned a couple times. i am going to try my very first re-veg. i try to keep 'em all short, and bushy as possible. this is an f1 hybrid. mom is ortega, dad is 2nd backcross sweettooth...bb...


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 9, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> why, thank ya pretty lady.:hubba:   ... have a wonderful day...bb... edit> (ukgirl)
> 
> edit> thanks CG. this is what i ended up with from 10 plants. 1 girl. and she has been cloned a couple times. i am going to try my very first re-veg. i try to keep 'em all short, and bushy as possible. this is an f1 hybrid. mom is ortega, dad is 2nd backcross sweettooth...bb...



Real nice, BB.. I love how thick and long those pistils are, clamoring and reaching!  I'm really enjoying watching this grow of yours.

Cheers,


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for stopping in moto-man. .

today is 5 weeks, and 3 days. (dotting my i's, and crossing my t's.) ...

she got a spray of Organica Flower Booster tonight. this is derived from sea weed (kelp). i believe this is her final drench with the booster. those buds should really swell now.  ...bb...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 10, 2009)

she is gonna be a b1tch to trim... oh well :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 11, 2009)

^not really cc420. as i'm only taking the more prominent buds, then revegging her. and, of course, afterall, it is only 1 plant.  ...

she is now basking in the 400hps, along with some supplemented mh, a 250 keeping company. .

the trichs are making thier showing to the visible eye at this time. i will post up more pics at 6 weeks, being in 3 days. it is exploding now quite well...bb...


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 11, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> thanks for stopping in moto-man. .
> 
> today is 5 weeks, and 3 days. (dotting my i's, and crossing my t's.) ...
> 
> she got a spray of Organica Flower Booster tonight. this is derived from sea weed (kelp). i believe this is her final drench with the booster. those buds should really swell now.  ...bb...



Interesting... have you used OFB before?  I don't know anything about this product, so I'm curious.  Looking forward to new pics!  Thanks!


----------



## IRISH (Mar 12, 2009)

i have used this flower booster before moto-man. i got it from menards. they carry a line of organica products. i used this on my hash plant, my white widow grow, and some bagseeds i did last summer. 

you can see some of them in my gallery pics. you drench your plants with it once every month, right up til harvest. i used it every 3 weeks i believe this grow, so 4 times.

i did a comparrison grow with it on two ww' outside, and the one with the booster was much plumper.  ...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 12, 2009)

*im thinking i need to see some more of that pretty lady eace:

*


----------



## IRISH (Mar 13, 2009)

ask, and recieve.

6 weeks on saturday. 

am i getting any better with this camera?

...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 13, 2009)

and more...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 13, 2009)

excellent banjo :aok:  camera skills are coming on a treat


----------



## TentFarmer (Mar 13, 2009)

Caught myself drooling.

Very very nice.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for dropping in UKGirl, and TF.  ...

i got this cheapo camera. a 7 megapixel kodak easyshare M753. i got a tripod for it but still havent used it. still dont know how to set it up to take delayed pics. ...

i took my time on these. really should get a backdrop...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 14, 2009)

i've had a head cold for the past 3 days, and i can't smell her aroma at this time. although, my 'lil woman tells me , 'you would never know we were growing mj in the house'.  . so, this is a very, very low odor strain. we dont use a scrubber, and the door to my grow is always open, with a fan blowing in. .

let me prove something to you newbs. it is possible to grow with only a good light, someplace you can make totally dark, (i have a 2 door rubbermaid cab),a fan, and your nutes + ph balance. thats all i've used this entire grow. no scrubber, no HO fan, no vents cut in walls, or floors,
just the barebone essentials. i did this grow, to prove to someone it can be done easily. even this hillbilly did it.:hubba:  ...

so , i encourage you to give this a try. with some tlc, you can be growing like this too.

also, and heres the best part, this is my first attempt at hydroponics.  , dwc...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

*give the man a sainthood :rofl: 

only j/k bb  ,,sorry 4 jumping in :ignore: BB,but yes i agree newbies ,, my whole set up was cheap less than £20  sterling (light came by way of donation  a hps security light ,,adapted)and i grow good **** ,,well at least i think so  ,

do you do an outdoor grow bb?*

:48: :bong2:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 14, 2009)

"Sir dub thee, Sir Doobie".  . a saint, i ain't. ...

outside? wasnt going to. but after 30 years, and spring in the air, i may do a few.

i can even do it legal if i so choose this year. our med mj law goes into effect in two weeks. woot. woot. woot.

gonna sit back and watch the state whoremongers first. gotta see how folks are gonna be treated. got a few bro's diving right in, so i will be in the loop.

getting some girls around as we speak. gonna put some blush, skush, and Kult out for sure. got a few other goodies up my sleeve. .

 see you M. (Sir Doobie)... ...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Your garden is looking very nice *banjobuzz* :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet  :watchplant:  

look for a clock setting on cam for time delay pics..set it to that and click shutter..it will beep for about 8 seconds  and then takes pic  hope this helps..pics look great my friend..keep M comeing


----------



## SMOK3R (Mar 14, 2009)

Still lookin great... nice pics keep em comming!


----------



## IRISH (Mar 16, 2009)

these were taken 2 days ago also. ( been hold'in out on you ). big tease. .

i thought i lost all pics (mj) from last year when my pc went down over the summer. then realized, they were all right in here at MP. did'nt lose a thing. ...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2009)

> i thought i lost all pics (mj) from last year when my pc went down over the summer. then realized, they were all right in here at MP. did'nt lose a thing. ...bb...



Just one more reason to love *MP*  

Nice pics too.:aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*fantastic :aok: *


----------



## IRISH (Mar 18, 2009)

going over notes today, and found the exact date this girl went on 12/12. (Jan. 30th). tomorrow is 7 weeks. .

my record keeping is always scattered around in several spots. i'm sure you know how it is.

anyhow, i took these pics just now for you before i go start the flush. 

trichs are mostly cloudy. 10% clear. :watchplant: ...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 18, 2009)

few more...bb...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2009)

Awsome Grow Bro.Looken Yummy. :hubba:
I have an Idica Strain I wanna try. Right now Im having fun wit the other one.


----------



## TentFarmer (Mar 18, 2009)

mmmm mmmm good.

congrats


----------



## IRISH (Mar 20, 2009)

Bump...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2009)

Your  plant is looking very nice *banjobuzz* :aok:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 20, 2009)

*:yeahthat: looking great ,,,how much longer you gonna let her go : :48:*


----------



## chiefALLday (Mar 20, 2009)

way to go banjo, im not sure if you posted already, but what kind of light are you using, and what were ur temps?


----------



## IRISH (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks duck, ukg, and chief. .

i checked the trichs today. thier 80 cloudy, and 20 amber. i have been flushing a few days now. need to change out the rez again today...

hello chief. i use a 400w hps, coolable hood. i use a 250w mh for veg. .
i have been running the temp at high 70, low 56. trying to get temps as low as possible, to see what colors she may still bring out.  ...

later...bb...


----------



## chiefALLday (Mar 21, 2009)

do you know how much of a difference that cool tube makes?


----------



## IRISH (Mar 21, 2009)

i have a coolable hood called a euro reflector from htg. . pretty much same as cool tube. .

i ran a stanley blower off it with a diy, and lowered the overall closet temp 20 degrees. . took it from 90, to 70.:hubba: .

i dont use a scrubber. no need for one here.

setting up my new room this weekend. half finished. cooking up some venison steaks and tenderloin on the grill, and getting baked. first time using the grill this season.  ...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Enjoy the grilling ,,,,cook/food report reqd  *


----------



## chiefALLday (Mar 22, 2009)

aww yes. what a great fusion of fantastic sensimillia and steak. reminded me of some good times from the early days. 
sincerley the original indians 





:bong:


20 degrees difference. wow is that norm from other peeps as well. thats great!!!   no carbon filter neccesary ? with those stinky girls. i wish i could live in your area


----------



## IRISH (Mar 22, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Enjoy the grilling ,,,,cook/food report reqd  *


 
marinated the meat all day in soy, and worsteshire sauce. cut up some new potatoes, with garlic , and chives, and onion, and bacon bits, wrapped in aluminum, and on the grill it all went. it was delicious. had a green salad also. :hubba:  ...bb...

this was the deer i harvested this season. a bit to gamey for the lil lady. so i promised her some pork on the grill next time. i tell ya, i went to bed, shortly after eating. and now i'm wide awake at 3AM.

i sampled some lui also. it's pretty good so far. i smoked 1 fat J all day , on and off, by myself ( i know, stingy) , really, the woman don't partake. although, she does like to grow it for it's appeal, and for daddy.:hubba: . it did'nt knock me down, til after i ate. so , i'd say it needs a bit more to grow. it's on day 4 flushing i believe...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 22, 2009)

almost forgot the pic.   ...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 24, 2009)

wanna see my harvest pics?:hubba:   . thats right. we harvested today at 7 weeks, 6 days...

the finger hash is great. been miss'in that taste. .

the smoke from this is very sedating. deffinately not a day time smoke. heres the pics...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 24, 2009)

few more...bb...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful pics BB 

Have you got an insect problem?

(Sticky trap in the last pic)

eace:


----------



## IRISH (Mar 24, 2009)

i keep 1 in there as a preventive measure. spring is close, and the flys are beginning to appear. 

i am going to also plant some dill in my next grow. i have heard it repels spider mites. no solid evidence yet though.

thanks for stopping in hippy...bb...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats on the harvest *banjobuzz* :aok:


----------



## chiefALLday (Mar 24, 2009)

way to go banjo !!!   whats total yeild ?


----------



## IRISH (Mar 24, 2009)

cant find the scales. had some of those hand held. anywhoo, i'd say close to 4 O's. thanks for stopping in Duck, and Chief.  ...bb...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

*nice grilling and food report ,,:aok:but i seem to have lost my invatation to the next one :ignore: looks and sounds almost as delicious as the harvest ,:hubba:,but not quite ,,great pics banjo 
*


----------



## 420benny (Mar 24, 2009)

Anybody who cooks on the grill with garlic is a friend of mine. Nice harvest and pics! Half of my garden is devoted to 11 varieties of garlic.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 24, 2009)

any other plants you know of that are good to grow symbioticly? ive been looking for a mixture of herbs and other plants which may help support my green room.


----------



## PaPaTiLt (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice Job on your UI BB, your nugs look good and solid, enjoy your bounty


----------



## tcbud (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent harvest!  Congrats!

Carrots Love Tomatoes is a great book for companion gardening.
I know from experience that sweet basil planted throughout the garden will help repel mosqitos, it works even better if you rub your arms with it while in the garden early evening and morning.  Marigolds also repel underground things like nemtodes and cut worms.
I would plant a bunch of dill if it works, let me know bb, thanks.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 24, 2009)

yummy looking deer BB, weed is not to shabby either


----------



## andy52 (Mar 24, 2009)

looks good bro.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 24, 2009)

holy crap Andy is back


----------



## IRISH (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks for all the comments. and yes, andy is back. welcome home brother.  ...

the ui is only now letting off her powerful aroma, since the early morning chop. you would'nt need a scrubber while growing this strain, but you deffinately will at harvest. .

i got a few windows open, and i can smell her from the back yard, when the breeze blows just right. no worries here though. the aroma is very subtle. it would take the most seasoned grower to figure the aroma.  ...

deffinately not a haze, or a skunk aroma. very sweet, almost like the mixture of my lilacs, mixed with the honeysuckle.:hubba: . going back out to the garden now to do some symetrical crop placement, (or as us hillbillies call it, 'crop circles')  pics later. Peace...bb...


----------



## 420benny (Mar 25, 2009)

lotek, have you ever tried basil indoors? I am about to start my outdoor basil in 6 packs under lights. When I get my new room built I want to experiment with a few things inside, like basil and tomatoes.


----------



## SMOK3R (Mar 27, 2009)

Way to go Banjo... looks good

:lama:


----------

